# Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone



## Dirty Old Man (22. Juli 2010)

hoi all,

ein bekannter von mir schwärmt immer von seinem Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone.

ich habe ihn mir angeschaut und bin skeptisch ob ich mir lieber einen in naturfarbe hole?

also natur oder bone?

danke für die antworten.


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

hi.
ich habe den arnaud in pearl ayu also einer etwas natürlicheren farbe. damit habe ich schon sehr sehr gute fängen gemacht. ich denke es kommt auf gewässer an welche farbe am besten ist. ich weiß nicht wann man so einen weißen köder benutzt aber egal. ich denke wenn das wasser bei dir klar ist dann nimm natürlichere farben . sollte es trüb sein schock farben.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

wir haben bei uns im tegelersee sehr gute sichtweiten.

ich habe einen squirell 76 in perch der fängt barsche ohne ende.

http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/kunstkoeder/wobbler-jerkbaits/illex/illex-squirrel-76-sp.htm

ich glaube ich kaufe gleich 2 

einen in sun fish und einen in perch:vik:
http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/kunstkoeder/wobbler-jerkbaits/illex/illex-arnaud-100-f.htm


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

die Farbe "Bone" (= weiß) ist eher was für trübere Gewässer bzw. dunklere Lichtverhältnisse - ich persönlich nehm die Farbe gerne für die Dämmerung/Nacht



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> ich glaube ich kaufe gleich 2
> (...)
> einen in sun fish und einen in perch



also bevor ich mir zwei in (fast) der gleichen Farbe kaufen würde, würd  ich eher einen in natur und einen in weiß anschaffen...

aber des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich #c


----------



## Walstipper (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Nach dem was man so ließt, ist Bone eine Universalfarbe, in trüber Brühe ohnehin hervorstechend, als auch keine unreal abschreckende Shockfarbe.


----------



## schrauber78 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Ich hab einen Arnaud in Bone, den ich selbst bei klarstem Wasser (wenn man im MLK davon sprechen kann) und bei bester Sicht fische. Bone kommt der Färbung von den Hauptfutterfischen (Ukeleis) sehr nahe und erzielt daher gute Fangquoten bei uns.


----------



## Eilenburger (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Ich würde trotzdem erstmal nur einen kaufen...nicht das er dir gar nicht zusagt und dann liegen zwei bei dir rum ^^!


----------



## Frosch38 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Kenne Leute die mit Bone auch bei klarem Wasser bzw. getrübtem Wasser sehr gut damit fangen.


----------



## Veit (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Habe auch mit dem "Mat Tiger"- und "Gardon"-Arnaud schon gut gefangen (Hecht).
Die "Bone" Illex sind aber generell schon eine sehr fängige Sache, die Farbe hat mit unter schon eine enorme Anziehungskraft auf die Räuber.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Hey, Veit - lange nix mehr von Dir gelesen! #h#h#h


----------



## jungangler 93 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

geh hin und dreh nen rotauge um. zauberei es ist weiß auß dem grund kannste gut mit weiß fischen.


----------



## Donald84 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

@ veit: willkommen zurück  hab deine beiträge immer gerne gelesen


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Ich hab nen 110F in Bone auf den ums Verrecken nix beisst. Dabei sieht der doch so schön aus. |supergri
Muß aber nix heissen, das mit den Farben ist sowieso überall anders, deswegen gibt es ja soviele davon.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

@ Veit: auch ich habe deine beiträge gerne studiert und habe viel dabei abgekuckt #6

ich werd den Arnaud in Bone mal testen und dann berichten.

grüsse aus bärlin
der dirty


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Veit, nett dass du wieder mitschreibst.


Bone ist ja weiß, ich habe bei uns schon nette Attacke auf einen weißen Topwater bekommen, obwohl das Wasser relativ klar war.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## theundertaker (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Seit wann bist du denn nicht mehr gesperrt, Veit? Herzlich Willkommen zurück...ich finds cool...


----------



## Elbefischer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Wahrscheinlich seit der Veit Berichte in Angelzeitschriften veröffentlicht, da wollen sich die Admins natürlich gerne dranhängen !


----------



## Promachos (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*



Elbefischer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich seit der Veit Berichte in Angelzeitschriften veröffentlicht, da wollen sich die Admins natürlich gerne dranhängen !


#d:c#q#d:c#q
Si tacuisses...

Promachos


----------



## The fishwhisperer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*



Elbefischer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich seit der Veit Berichte in Angelzeitschriften veröffentlicht, da wollen sich die Admins natürlich gerne dranhängen !


 

|peinlich |peinlich |peinlich

Leute gibt es.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Tjaja, keine Ahnung aber meckern ;-)

Würdet ihr das Mag aufmerksam lesen, wüsstest ihr, das Veit da schon lange wieder für uns schreibt und das nix mit FuF zu tun hat.

Ist doch aber nett, wenn ihr mal wieder Verschwörungstheorien zum durchkauen habt ;-)

Veit ist einfach den richtigen Weg gegangen, mit welchem es möglich ist, wieder entsperrt zu werden. Und zwar von sich aus....


----------



## Veit (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Wie Thomas schon schrieb, hat das eine mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun. #d


Aber nun mal zurück zum Thema!!! 
Ich war gestern Rapfenangeln und hatte einen guten Rapfenbiss auf einen Water Monitor in bone. Nach kurzem Drill war der Fisch dann ab...
Die Qualität der Sprengringe stand einer erfolgreichen Landung leider im Wege. 





Finde ich angesichts des Preises für die Illex-Köder schon sehr traurig. :rAber das Teil hat eben andererseits auch schon zig Fische gefangen, wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann.


----------



## aqauwatch (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

schon schade, wenn ein sprengring der landung im wege steht. hab daraus gelernt und wechsel die sprengringe vor dem ersten fischen immer gegen qualitativ hochwertige. man verliert ja auch meist keinen kleinen fische, sondern wenn, dann sind es die großen, die durch schlechtes material verloren gehen..

Tip: Hier gibts Illex-Wobbler schon unter 9€
http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...bone-wobbler/angelbedarf/tqs/10_11_20/id/2944


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

@Veit: wow, DAS hätte ich von den Illexen nicht gedacht! gerade in _der _Preisklasse hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken über die Sprengringe gemacht 

& sorry für´s OffTopic:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Ist doch aber nett, wenn ihr mal wieder Verschwörungstheorien zum durchkauen habt ;-)
> ...


hey hey hey! "*ihr*"? da hat definitiv nur *einer *ge|krach:! :m


@aqauwatch: ist jetzt schon das dritte Mal, dass Du den Link reinstelltst... so langsamt mieft´s nach Werbung...


----------



## manschi (18. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

hab auch den 110 f und damit rein garnichts gefangen!
hab dann mal den 100 f und 100 s rangehangen und gefangen ohne ende, die gefriertruhe wird immer 
voller-->1woche-->4hechte ab 70-85cm und 16 Barsche von 30-42cm!
ich persönlich halte nichts von dem arnaud 110f!!!!
achja meine farbe ist defenitiv perch :vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*



manschi schrieb:


> hab dann mal den 100 f und 100 s rangehangen und gefangen ohne ende, *die gefriertruhe wird immer
> voller*-->1woche-->4hechte ab 70-85cm und 16 Barsche von 30-42cm!
> ich persönlich halte nichts von dem arnaud 110f!!!!
> achja meine farbe ist defenitiv perch



Du bist echt mein Held.

Wieso hälst du es nicht wie deinesgleichen und angelst einfach mit Köderfisch oder Wurm, wenn du eh allem vor den Latz haust, was dir vor die Flinte kommt?


----------



## manschi (19. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

wir essen gerne fisch und wenn er massig ist nehme ich ihn mit!!!
Ich geh auch Fischen um meinen Fang nachher zu geniessen 		 		 , aber am wichtigsten ist mir wie allen hier der drill


----------



## Nolfravel (20. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*



manschi schrieb:


> wir essen gerne fisch und wenn er massig ist nehme ich ihn mit!!!
> Ich geh auch Fischen um meinen Fang nachher zu geniessen                   , aber am wichtigsten ist mir wie allen hier der drill


 

Was fürn Müll...


Was willst deun denn mit 20Fischen inner Truhe?


----------



## manschi (20. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Was fürn Müll...
> 
> 
> Was willst deun denn mit 20Fischen inner Truhe?


 2

räuchern, haste nur 2 freunde oder was?? da wird mal nen vernünftiger grillabend gemacht wo 20 leute und mehr kommen!!! manche stellen fragen, fische kann man bis zu 1 jahr eingefroren lassen, mfg ende zu dem thema und bitte nichts von catch und release labern |bigeyes|gr:


----------



## Dirty Old Man (21. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

hoi,

schön das fred nochma auftaucht.

also ich hab mir auch den 110 geholt und bis jetzt nix dran gehabt.
mit bonnie 95 habe ich schon drei hechte und 7 rapfen erwischen können.

c&r sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Was fürn Müll...
> 
> 
> Was willst deun denn mit 20Fischen inner Truhe?


 

Na ja, also mal nicht so voreilig. Was ist so schlimm daran, 20 Fische schön portioniert in der Truhe zu haben. Wenn du ein Hobbygärtner bist, kannst du auch ganz schlecht alle Böhnchen auf einmal essen, hinzu kommt, dass sie sich auch kaum wieder releasen lassen, werden immer so braun, die Guten. 
In meinem Gefrierschrank befindet sich auch größtenteils Fisch. Wir essen gerne und oft Fisch, der Winter und die Schonzeit sind auch lang, wo ist also das Problem?

Um zum Thema zu kommen: Ich halte weiß generell für eine sehr gute Farbe, auch und gerade bei klarem Wasser. Noch lieber ist mir allerdings perlmutt, verziert mit schwarzen Querstreifen. Obs dann ein Illex sein muss, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## manschi (21. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Na ja, also mal nicht so voreilig. Was ist so schlimm daran, 20 Fische schön portioniert in der Truhe zu haben. Wenn du ein Hobbygärtner bist, kannst du auch ganz schlecht alle Böhnchen auf einmal essen, hinzu kommt, dass sie sich auch kaum wieder releasen lassen, werden immer so braun, die Guten.
> In meinem Gefrierschrank befindet sich auch größtenteils Fisch. Wir essen gerne und oft Fisch, der Winter und die Schonzeit sind auch lang, wo ist also das Problem?
> 
> Um zum Thema zu kommen: Ich halte weiß generell für eine sehr gute Farbe, auch und gerade bei klarem Wasser. Noch lieber ist mir allerdings perlmutt, verziert mit schwarzen Querstreifen. Obs dann ein Illex sein muss, sei mal dahingestellt.



danke es gibt doch noch welche mit hirn °!° in diesem forum, bis jetzt lese ich immer nur catch and release! fisch ist teuer wenn man ihm im laden kauft und vorrat ist immer gut, mal davon abgesehen was die beiträge im jahr kosten und die ausrüstungen die man sich immer mal wieder gönnt, in diesem sinne petry heil


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*



manschi schrieb:


> danke es gibt doch noch welche mit hirn °!° in diesem forum, bis jetzt lese ich immer nur catch and release! fisch ist teuer wenn man ihm im laden kauft und vorrat ist immer gut, mal davon abgesehen was die beiträge im jahr kosten und die ausrüstungen die man sich immer mal wieder gönnt, in diesem sinne petry heil




Meinst du denn, dass die meisten hier ohne Hirn sind?

Ist schon teuer das ganz Tackle:
Für eine 200 € Rolle muss man 6-7 kg Zander fangen.
Denk gar nicht darüber nach, wie viel Hecht du filetieren musst, um ein neues Angelauto zu finanzieren. Da musst du schon mal ein paar Wochen oder Monate durch angeln, bis man es bezahlt hat.


----------



## Jason V (21. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*



manschi schrieb:


> fisch ist teuer wenn man ihm im laden kauft und vorrat ist immer gut, mal davon abgesehen was die beiträge im jahr kosten und die ausrüstungen die man sich immer mal wieder gönnt, in diesem sinne petry heil



Also, das was Du voher geschrieben hast ist ja alles okay. Kann ja jeder machen wie er möchte, solange der Fisch maßig ist.
Aber dieser Satz von Dir #d
Angelst Du um was zu essen zu haben? Dann geb mir mal Deine Adresse, dann schick ich Dir mal nen Brot. #h


----------



## manschi (21. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*



Jason V schrieb:


> Also, das was Du voher geschrieben hast ist ja alles okay. Kann ja jeder machen wie er möchte, solange der Fisch maßig ist.
> Aber dieser Satz von Dir #d
> Angelst Du um was zu essen zu haben? Dann geb mir mal Deine Adresse, dann schick ich Dir mal nen Brot. #h



hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich heut morgen keins gekauft °!°"
ich angel um den fisch zu essen und natürlich zwecks des trill, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen immer alles wieder zu releasen, jeder wie er meint, egal bin jetzt beim FREQUENCY in st.pölten#h:q ist nämlich nur 2 km entfernt von mir byby


----------



## Nolfravel (21. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Wie Kai schon sagte, mach es doch wie deine Gleichgesinnten.

Hau einfach alles aufm Kopf, die Gefriertruhe gehört voll, sonst lohnt sich angeln ja nicht.

Ich persönlich nehme auch mal einen Fisch mit (in diesem Jahr waren es 4[ 2Trutten, Barsch, Zetti]), aber es muss doch einfach nicht sein, dass jedem maßigen Fisch auf den Kopf gehaunen wird.


PS: Bezeichne mich ruhig wieder per PN als "LAPPEN", ist zwar nicht so ganz intelligent, wie ich finde, aber das macht dir ja nichts.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Dirty Old Man (21. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

haun und stechen hier....

ich fische nur in der oberhavel in berlin. bei uns heisst es, was du nicht mitnimmst, holt sich der fischer. trotzdem nehme ich nicht jeden mit.

ich fische reletiv viel und fange auch ganz gut. verangelte fische werden sofort erlöst. aber jeden massigen mitnehmen würde meine kapazitäten sprengen.

da finde ich die bilder der abgeschlagenen rapfen hier im forum schlimmer. keiner kann mir erzählen das davon auch nur einer verwertet wurde.

ich finde es jedenfalls überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn die tiefkühl truhe voll gemacht wird. über kurz oder lang wird der fang einer vernüftigen verwertung zugeführt. und nicht nach 5 tagen im kühlschrank entsorgt.

grüsse aus berlin
marco


----------



## manschi (22. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Wie Kai schon sagte, mach es doch wie deine Gleichgesinnten.
> 
> Hau einfach alles aufm Kopf, die Gefriertruhe gehört voll, sonst lohnt sich angeln ja nicht.
> 
> ...




du denkst auh du wärst es, es gibt leute die kann ich von anfang an nicht ab und du gehörst definitiv dazu und jetzt giba ruhe!!! keiner fragt dich nach deiner meinung


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Wer hier "Ruhe zu geben hat" und wer hier "seine Meinung kundtun darf", lieber manschi, das entscheidest mit Sicherheit hier im Forum nicht Du..

Sollte das hier so weitergehen, wird es nicht bei hamrlosen Verwarnungen mit wenigen Punkten bleiben, sondern eben dann auch zu Sperrungen kommen...


----------



## Apoo (22. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Sorry für Offtopic, aber langsam stört mich das ganze zerfetzen hier im Forum wegen der Verwertung eines Fisches oder mehrere Fänge auch.
Solange derjenige, der die Fische mitnimmt, auf Maß und Fangbegrenzung achtet, kann es anderen jawohl egal sein wie er ihn verwertet.
In manche Sache sollte man sich einfach nicht einmischen und sowas unkommentiert stehen lassen.

Und viele Posts mit den Worten: " So ein Müll" , oder " Was ein Quark ", oder ähnlichem zu beginnen klingt für mich nach klug*******rei und ist meines Erachtens in keinster Weise höflich. 
Ein nettes: "Sorry, aber das stimmt nicht so ganz", oder ähnliches, würde denke ich mal einigen Leuten in diesem Forum besser gefallen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Apoo


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

sehe das wie Apoo

auch wenn ich selbst kein Freund von "alles vor den Kopp hau´n" bin
(und mich bisher hier nur lesend beteiligt habe)

kann man manschi wenn überhaupt nur aus emotionalen Erwägungen Vorwürfe machen, aber §-technisch hat er nichts falsch  gemacht

dass mal ein Mod hier moderierend eingreift, find ich gut, aber doch bitte in beide Richtungen. Und M. dann als einzigem die rote Karte zeigen und die ""Ärgerer"" unbehelligt zu lassen, find ich nicht o.k. (was nicht heissen soll, dass die anderen auf verwarnt werden sollen - ein paar klare Mod-Worte hätten doch gereicht!?)


----------



## manschi (22. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer hier "Ruhe zu geben hat" und wer hier "seine Meinung kundtun darf", lieber manschi, das entscheidest mit Sicherheit hier im Forum nicht Du..
> 
> Sollte das hier so weitergehen, wird es nicht bei hamrlosen Verwarnungen mit wenigen Punkten bleiben, sondern eben dann auch zu Sperrungen kommen...




wegen solchen lapalien gleich verwarnen,omg!!!!wasn forum als wenn ich auf euch angewiesen wäre, das sich kleine kinder hier gleich angegriffen  fühlen ist ja recht niedlich und süss,Nolfravel hat sich auch sicher gleich an der brust seiner mutti ausgeweint! mir wurscht wenn ihr mich kickt, von mir aus davon wird die welt nicht untergehen, in diesem sinne byby|supergri#h


----------



## Nolfravel (22. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*



manschi schrieb:


> du denkst auh du wärst es, es gibt leute die kann ich von anfang an nicht ab und du gehörst definitiv dazu und jetzt giba ruhe!!! keiner fragt dich nach deiner meinung


 

Dann lies meine Meinung nicht|rolleyes.


Und jetzt OnTopic: Da die Farbe Bone, ja zum größten teil weiß ist, kann ich bisher zu einem weißen Topwater wat sagen.
Wie die meisten hier wohl auch meinen, läuft die Farbe eig immer ganz gut.


Gab bisher die meisten Attacken, aber das liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich den von den Topwaterbaits am meisten gefischt habe.:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (22. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*



manschi schrieb:


> wegen solchen lapalien gleich verwarnen,omg!!!!wasn forum als wenn ich auf euch angewiesen wäre, das sich kleine kinder hier gleich angegriffen fühlen ist ja recht niedlich und süss,Nolfravel hat sich auch sicher gleich an der brust seiner mutti ausgeweint! mir wurscht wenn ihr mich kickt, von mir aus davon wird die welt nicht untergehen, in diesem sinne byby|supergri#h


 


Da ist wohl einer ganz besonders sauer:q:q:q


----------



## Dirty Old Man (22. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

man muss aber auch nicht noch nachtreten!

Thema ist für mich hiermit erledigt. bitte schliessen!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Wieso schließen?
Ist du ein interessantes Thema.


----------



## Apoo (23. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

.... und ihr schlagt euch weiter die Köpfe ein... ich wäre eigentlich dafür das der Thread von allen unnötigen Posts befreit wird und es wieder ums eigentliche Thema geht. Ich interessiere mich nämlich zufälligerweise auch für den eigentlichen Sinn des Threads.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Apoo


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Und genau deswegen hab ich gerade den ganzen Offtopic - Kram gelöscht und werde bei erneutem Offtopic gnadenlos verwarnen..


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

@Thomas Pfui!!!!

Naja ich meine die Farbe spielt nur eine zweitrangige Rolle...die Führung und Geschwindigkeit sowie die Form sind wichtiger...aber ob jetzt Bone oder White ist jacke wie hose...


----------



## Brikz83 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Illex Arnaud in farbe Bone*

Der Trööt ruht jetzt zwar schon ne weile, aber ich habe mir aufgrund der posts hier (also die On topic ) mal einen Arnaud in Bone gegönnt, werde mal posten ob was ging an meinem Stammgewässer.....bin schon ganz heiß aufs antesten


----------

